# Bike pricing?



## halfatruck (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's another one with a price that needs to be re-thought.............................
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257ae49b85


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2013)

*exactly*

This reminds me of the peeps who post 38ACs just to see how high the price goes and then pull it.... Id pay 200 tops for that.. But I have no idea how much a Ben-Hur is worth. Maybe the price includes an unseen og aerocycle hidden from view!


----------



## Waterland (Feb 16, 2013)

He can't find any info on it, so it must be rare!  Super common Murray middleweight frame, I'd offer him $50.


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 16, 2013)

apparently he has re-thought somewhat, his original 'buy it now' price was $8,000..........


----------



## m_s_terry (Feb 16, 2013)

I guess it'd be rude to offer him a penny on the dollar, huh?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2013)

*price dropped like an anchor!*

could be used as a boat anchor that is


----------



## OldRider (Feb 16, 2013)

Any bike shop worth its salt would take one look at the chain ring and know its a Murray and give him a reasonable idea of what its worth, and trust me it would be mighty far from 1500 bucks. Maybe I'll dig out a few rusty Canadian CCM bikes and charge you guys an arm and a leg too


----------



## chitown (Feb 16, 2013)

Sellers username reflects this price. He is casting some huge bait out to see if anyone bites. But with that price he will be lucky to get a nibble, let alone hook some poor fool. I never have a problem with people putting ridiculous prices on their stuff... heck this guy in my area has been offering this for over 2 years now... amazing stamina is all I can say:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3587555663.html


----------



## Ventuna (Feb 26, 2013)

*Price*



chitown said:


> Sellers username reflects this price. He is casting some huge bait out to see if anyone bites. But with that price he will be lucky to get a nibble, let alone hook some poor fool. I never have a problem with people putting ridiculous prices on their stuff... heck this guy in my area has been offering this for over 2 years now... amazing stamina is all I can say:
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3587555663.html




I think it's the light. I've been looking for one for years.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2013)

$75 girls bike on a good day


----------



## jd56 (Feb 27, 2013)

$75 but, for $160+ in shipping it better be packed in a wood crate.
Offers are sometimes accepted and offending the seller might be the result but, he should be prepared for that.
Fishing for value seems to be the objective.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

